# Costa rica in april?



## AlanMM (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone got experience with going to Costa rica at the end of April (last 2 weeks)
It's that a nice period? For example :Rain, or seeing animals? Or should i better choose another period... (although that may be a problem...)


----------



## Matt K (Feb 12, 2008)

It really depends on what you want to see.  I would almost have to recommend September.  April is in the midst of beginning rainy season, so it will rain alot and often with bugs in hiding quite a bit. If the rains have not started yet, then it is rather dry-ish and many bugs are hidden.  In September the rainy season has just ended, the ground is saturated, and everything is up and about in good places to be found.  But that's what I gathered from going there, anyway.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 12, 2008)

how is late June?


----------



## Rydog (Feb 12, 2008)

I went to CR in late June and found it to be quite pleasant. It rained in the cloud forest although thats common year round. And it was overall sunny and humid elsewhere.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 12, 2008)

Great! I haven't looked too much into herps but I hope to see the redeyed treefrog in the wild which I think is almost guaranteed. Snakes/tarantulas/bugs would be great additions though!


----------



## AlanMM (Feb 13, 2008)

So even in mid rainsaison (late june), the weather / "bugs sight seeing" is good?
Then i almost think in late april it should be good also... (less rain) :?


----------



## bagheera (Feb 29, 2008)

Skip Costa Lotta and head south. Similar wildlife and not quite so much like Southern California! ;P


----------



## upperrq (Mar 28, 2008)

u will never found costa rice in april its timing is last of june


----------



## AlanMM (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, good weather, bad weather... doesn't matter... I"m leaving for Costa Rica now... see ya all later...


----------



## Steven (Apr 11, 2008)

SeekneSs said:


> Well, good weather, bad weather... doesn't matter... I"m leaving for Costa Rica now... see ya all later...


don't forget your camera !!!!  



have fun !


----------

